

Bitcoin exchange CEO found dead in Singapore - jcampbell1
http://www.wisconsinrapidstribune.com/usatoday/article/6088787

======
ars
The bad news about bitcoin just doesn't seem to stop.

I wonder if the suicide was related to the bitcoin side of things, or personal
matters. Is the site still up and functioning normally?

~~~
nonchalance
It hasn't been ruled a suicide, according to WSJ:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/02/27/american-ceo-of-
singa...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/02/27/american-ceo-of-singapore-
startup-first-meta-dies/)

> “I was informed by the Singapore police about her death,” Abrams told The
> Wall Street Journal Thursday. “The cause of death is still under
> investigation.”

